# Farpro Saiun - the battle begins!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

When I posted a link to my out of box review for the ancient Farpro Japan (nee Aoshima) C6N1-Saiun, a lot of people thought it was crazy to even try it! That’s what a lot of people in my model club thought too. Of course, there were others who thought it would be fun to just smash it together and see what comes out. 

I’m somewhere in the middle. I want to do what I can to make this very old “diamond in the rough” at least somewhat shiny. Well, okay, making it less of a block of coal than it is now will do for me! To that end, I have begun to steadfastly attack this little monster. I mean, you can’t expect me to just LEAVE it unbuilt when it looks this bad, can you?

I’ve managed to make some progress, although it’s definitely a bit more of a challenge than I would have imagined even seeing how rough it is. She’s not together yet, but at least she’s got a floorpan now!

Check out my progress here:

* https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2015/10/15/farpro-saiun-update-1-no-guts-no-glory/ *


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Some of the Aoshima/Aosima kits are semi passable. I worked on the Myrt a couple of times and gave up. One issue that is hard to fix is the cowl, which is sort of oval instead of being more round. The wings are weird too.

The Buffalo and Hawk can be made into semi attractive models. I still like these old kits though. They are bad but still fun to mess with.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree that the Myrt is afflicted with a few shape issues, including the somewhat oval-ish cowl. Once the spinner's on, I think it will look okay, though.

I've never seen the Hawk, and I have the Buffalo in the stash. One of my IPMS clubmates build the Buffalo back in the middle 1960s and still curses it to this day!

Sure, they're rough, but you know, with some care and hard work, I'm betting they can be made to look okay!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Buffalo at least looks like a Buffalo... and scales out somewhat well. A lot of these kits are not really 1/72. The Aoshima Avenger is something like 1/96. The Wildcat seems small. I recall the Hurricane being rather small and anorexic. 

Out of the whole series, the Sam, Paul, Norm, Buffalo and Mohawk are probably the best. The Zero would be better if the canopy wasnt squashed and hideously ugly. The Wildcat, Hurricane, Ki-100, Dauntless, Avenger, Myrt. King Cobra, and Seiran are pretty bad. Out of that bunch, the bad Japanese planes are still better than the US and British ones.

Oddly the Seiran looks very much like a Fujimi kit. Fujimi had some bad 1/75/72 Japanese fighters - Tojo, Tony, Oscar, Frank... and the style of the Seiran is identical. Yet, I have never seen that one in a Fujimi box. I have seen all of these in UPC boxes. UPC sold everything back in the day...


----------

